# holster for my px4 storm



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

i am looking for a IWB holster for my px4 storm ,, i would like to get from amazon i have several gift cards from there ,, anyone have a good preference 
thanks


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Robot Check link

Remember not to go cheap, there are also a few pancake holster options on Amazon with great reviews, I'll link it when I find it, good luck


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Link,,Robot Check.

Galco has some fine leather products that I'm sure Amazon sponsors


----------



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

is that a IWB ??


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

lilrobo said:


> is that a IWB ??


post #2. It is for a px4 compact. Do you own a compact?
There are plenty of great iwb's, I like leather for an inside the waistband holster.
Buy a quality holster when you do decide , would be my advice.


----------



## lilrobo (Jan 28, 2016)

no its full size ,, i am looking for a OWB , i am looking at someting like this Robot Check

thanks


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a Galco fletch, great holster.

Robot Check


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Get the Galco , you won't be disappointed.


----------



## ad2012 (Oct 30, 2012)

Fobus IWBL holster will fit I have one and it fits my px4 storm perfectly


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

SHTF Gear ACE-1 - Should be available on Amazon. They make a very good hybrid (kydex/leather) IWB holster. Check them out at www.shtfgear.com


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

There's a lot of them out there. It's not like the PX4 is a rare gun. Picking one is a very personal choice. I think if you google 'px4 holsters' you'll get quite the list.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

They carry Vedder Holsters and though i don't use one i have heard a lot of good reviews on them


----------



## Carloss (Jul 8, 2014)

I've been wearing an CrossBreed for a while now with no complaints. I don't know if it is the pistol or the holster or combination but it tends to slide backwards to tghe 5 oclock position after a few hours of wearing.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Carloss said:


> I've been wearing an CrossBreed for a while now with no complaints. I don't know if it is the pistol or the holster or combination but it tends to slide backwards to tghe 5 oclock position after a few hours of wearing.


the pants belt loops can sometimes be used to prevent the sliding back


----------

